# Something sad......



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

My Real Estate agent called me yesterday to inform me that our tenants will be vacating our house. Not such a big deal but when he explained the circumstances I was shocked and saddened. The mother was involved in a head on collision driving home on a wet road from the Blue Mountains (~70km west of Sydney CBD) early December. She was in a coma until a couple of weeks ago when she woke but was still critical and on life support. She got a little better and they were able to remove some of the tubes but her condition unfortunately deteriorated and now the tubes are back. She doesn't recognise her husband, parents or children. They were great tenants and I didn't hesitate to go over and fix any problems they had. Her little 4 yo boy would follow me around whilst I was doing the repairs and his younger 3 yo sister would also follow asking cute questions. She and her husband would be about my age and when I think of the pain and suffering they would be going through at this moment really saddens me. I truly feel for them and can't stop thinking about them this last 24hrs. I hate hearing this type of news as it only reinforces how truly vulnerable we are and how little control we have over our future. I hope she pulls through. Sorry for the depressing post but I had to get it off my chest. We are going to send them a card but I'm contemplating visiting. I don't know. I'll discuss it with my wife and see what she thinks.

All I can say is please drive sensibly, especially during the wet. I see all sorts of craziness on the road each day driving to work and more so on the weekend where the one day a week drivers come out in force. People feel so safe in their cocoon but fail to realise how lethal cars are. I lost a good friend who got squashed between two semi trailers - I would not like anyone to experience the shock you feel when you get that phone call to inform you that your mates dead. It's truly awful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Damn Milan, that's bad.  I can't see a visit there going amiss, it sounds like you know them and get on well enough with them for it to be appropriate.

Don't apologise for posting! I'm sorry for not being able to say anything particularly useful or comforting though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Milan this is indeed a very sad tragedy.
The roads are wet here today,I'll be extra careful.

You are so right news like this can really shake you up.
I've been told of a long list of sad stories lately.
People warned me that this would happen as I grew older.It's true.
My own children are grieving the loss of their Dad,who was also my best friend.
Other family members have lost loved ones.Friends have lost friends.

It's getting difficult for me to hear sad news.
I keep thinking I better hurry up and start living the life I really want.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Dear Milan,

Sorry to hear about the tragedy that has occured. I'm sure hearing from you and your wife would be very meaningful to them. The knowldege that someone cares for your loved one during a trial such as this brings much comfort.

I wanted to add this point that I learned about a month ago over the net. Myself, and several other people checked it out to make sure it was true. One long time friend responded that he had had it happen to him. Do NOT use your cruise control when it is raining. If, by chance, you slip, the car will be on cruise and you stand a very, very high chance of going out of control. I know that I will be no longer using mine.

Again, sorry for the hurt everyone is enduring.
terri*


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Milan, 
Well, I certainly wish you were _my_ landlord - I've had some doosies in the past. I'm positive that they would look at it as a heartfelt and benevolent gesture if you would send them a card...they probably arent aware that you were that fond of them. I think tenants always tend to have an uneasy relationship with landlords...its intimidating. And yes, its quite terrible what happens in car accidents. My uncle's best friend was in an accident at 22. His car was rammed in the driver's side by another car going 50 mph. He was in the hospital with severe brain swelling for weeks afterwards, and they had to insert tubes into the skull to lower his cranial pressure. Ever since then he has struggled in life , drifting through low paying jobs. He has attention problems, is a bit eccentric, and suffers from depression. This is very common in severe head trauma. The doctor friend of mine in California, Dr. Amen, deals with post-head injury psychiatric cases. Go to his website if your friends need more info or a good doctor when she is recovering. I feel for them very much, and I think its great that your willing to help. As an aside, its really important to have airbags in the front seats of your car and to always wear a seatbelt, as these protect your brain in the event of a crash.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Thankyou all for your replies, as always, heart warming posts from a bunch of wonderful people.

Here it goes - dorky internet hug (((((((HUG))))))).

Bloody hell, now that was really pathetic :roll:

Sorry, I get embarrassed with public displays of affection


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

Never fear Milan we will keep it to ourselves that you give dorky affectionate
internet hugs  mum's the word :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

Milan said:


> Thankyou all for your replies, as always, heart warming posts from a bunch of wonderful people.
> 
> Here it goes - dorky internet hug (((((((HUG))))))).
> 
> ...


This ought to even things up a bit










:lol:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I'm going to totally emasculate myself now:

"Damn mrmole, that is so bloody cute!!"

Ok, time to fix things up:

I'm going to send that JPG to the misses and I'll be 'In like Flynn' tonight, no probs.

Now has that restored my blokeyness to the point where I don't have to wear a skirt when I go for an ale with the lads??


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

Milan said:


> Now has that restored my blokeyness to the point where I don't have to wear a skirt when I go for an ale with the lads??


Two words for you:

Sheilas Wheels










:lol:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

What!!!!

Are you implying that I have to wear a pink tube dress now!!!

Well I spose my legs wont look to bad if I shave 'em.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

:lol:

No you've got lovely legs...


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I terrible at offering sympathy, but you have it regardsless.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Martin,

Taking the time to reply shows that you care.

tnks


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Funny old world, in a sad sense. My old dog (inherited from my grandmother) had to be put down yesterday. He was living with my mum because I moved and wasn't there to look after him.

Poor little Jack Russell. He managed to live to 19 years old, had heart congestation, tumours, blind as a bat and god knows what else. My mum kept asking me if she should put him down, and me, being a softy at heart and committed animal lover, said no - as long as he didn't yelp in pain or show any signs of distress. But finally he did, so it was done yesteday. He's coming home to be the day after tomorrow to buried in my mums garden next to the other menagerie of animals that are out there.

Rest in peace of buddy. Sleep well my friend.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oh geez, martin...i'm really sorry to hear that!


----------

